# Solved: Network Connection has "Unknown" node type, other issues



## JimmyBlaze (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello, and first of all thanks to whoever you are for taking the time to read this. 

I am currently trying to get windows networking to work with an old laptop and have come to several issues. I am running Windows XP Home SP2.

I am able to connect to my network via the wireless connection and ping other computers on the network successfully. However, I can in no fashion connect to other windows machines through explorer.

When I attempt to "View Workgroup Computers" nothing at all is displayed, not even my own computer. 

When I get the ipconfig information from the console it reports my node as "Unkown". I have followed several tutorials on how to reset the node of the network connection through the registry and have followed them all, I have always executed the edits and rebooted, however no matter what entries were in the registry my issue remained the same.

When I select the network connection in explorer and view in the left hand tool bar the little snippet of info under "Details" reads Peer-to-Peer, which I assume is the node type, which I have heard can prevent windows networking from operating correctly when enabled.

None of the tutorials I have found so far have been able to help me, perhaps my problem is a little more specific?

Once again, thanks in advance for your help!

JimmyBlaze


----------



## JimmyBlaze (Jan 22, 2008)

All of the hardware works just fine (I can ping from each machine) and I have checked to make sure that all the protocols are installed correctly and that under my advance tcp/ip settings that I have NetBios enabled.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If ipconfig /all shows node type of peer-peer you will have problems. All other node types should work fine.

Sounds like the Workstation service is disabled, but instead of guessing I'll just say ...

Make sure the following services are running (Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services). The Startup Type on my machine is 'Automatic' except for the one indicated.

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Location Awareness (Startup Type 'Manual')
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Workstation


----------



## JimmyBlaze (Jan 22, 2008)

Computer Browser.........................................................check
DHCP Client..................................................................check
DNS Client.....................................................................check
Network Location Awareness (Startup Type 'Manual').........check (also manual)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)..........................................check
Server.............................................................................check
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper....................................................check
Workstation....................................................................check

All of the services are running fine.

I am also using this computer as a TVersity server, and it works fine in that fashion. Might TVersity be creating an issue with the windows networking?

Thanks again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I know nothing about TVersity. Try the following with the problem PC and one other one.

To open a Command Window: Start - Run &#8211; cmd (command in 98SE) &#8211; OK
(if Run not on Vista&#8217;s Start menu, just type cmd in the Search box)

To determine a computer's IP address: open a Command Window and type
ipconfig

Now for some troubleshooting:

1. On each PC open a Command window and type
ping IPofOther (where IPofOther is the IP address of the other PC)

Do you get Replies, or do you get packets lost?

If you got Replies,

2. Do the same ping except use the Computer Name of the other computer:
ping NameOfOtherPC

Replies or lost packets?

If you got Replies to either or both,

3. Then
Start - Run - \\IPofOther - OK

With luck after about a minute you should get an explorer window showing the other PC's shares. If not, what is the error message?


----------



## JimmyBlaze (Jan 22, 2008)

Like I have tried before, pinging to and from the problem machine works just fine as long as I use an IP address.

If I try to use a name, I get "Ping request could not find host "LAPTOP". Please check the name and try again.

If I try to connect to the IP with run, I get an error stating "\\192.168.1.142 The network location cannot be reached. For information about networking troubleshooting see windows help."


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The inability to ping by name is usually a non-Windows firewall blocking or NetBIOS not working. Please show for both PCs ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following commands:

*nbtstat -n*

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## JimmyBlaze (Jan 22, 2008)

Failed to access netBT driver, netBT may not be loaded

The rest of the ipconfig results are the same as before, I can't copy and paste them right now because I am not at the machine, but my friend over the phone read them off to me at a quick glance and they are all the same as before, Node type Unknown is the only outlier from what would be a completely normal ipconfig report...

Now keep in mind that I am in a college computer lab at the moment, so network settings are different, but my other machine reports what appears to be a functioning NetBIOS report, the results are follows:


```
C:\Documents and Settings\Jimmy Blaze>nbtstat -n

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.20.53.2] Scope Id: []

                NetBIOS Local Name Table

       Name               Type         Status
    --------------------------------------------
    JAMES          <00>  UNIQUE      Registered
    MSHOME         <00>  GROUP       Registered
    JAMES          <20>  UNIQUE      Registered
    MSHOME         <1E>  GROUP       Registered
    MSHOME         <1D>  UNIQUE      Registered
    ..__MSBROWSE__.<01>  GROUP       Registered

Bluetooth Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

    No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\Jimmy Blaze>
```
I am assuming that I should see something like that on my malfunctioning machine, and it would appear as though I need to install NetBT, could you point me in the right direction on how to do so?

Thank you so much once again, it's people like you who devote your time to faceless strangers that makes the internet such a great place.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In Network Connections right click on the connection - Properties - Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) - Properties - General tab - Advanced... - WINS tab - for the NetBIOS setting try 'Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP'. "OK" all the way out; reboot just for luck, and try the nbtstat -n again.

If still no go (or you could try this one first) ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## JimmyBlaze (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay! We have success, I can connect in between computers, but I am still having the issue where I cannot see the problem machine in "View Workgroup Computers"

On the problem machine I can only see my laptop that is working normally under View workgroup computers", and I can't seem to see the computer that I am actually on. 

The Computer Browser service is running, and NetBIOS is enabled, windows firewall is not disabled and all other attempts to connect work just fine. IE: Run \\192.168.1.128 and Run \\LAPTOP

I have come across other threads that mention this issue in various forums but all they say is to enable NetBIOS and check to see if the computer browser is running, which both are.

Thanks gain!! At least now I can transfer files!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

So, on the problem computer 'view workgroup computers' will show the remote computer but not the local one?

On the "good" computer does 'view workgroup computers' show both?


----------



## JimmyBlaze (Jan 22, 2008)

Right, the problem machine only shows the remote computer, not it self.

The remote machine shows only it self.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's the classic sign of a firewall.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please show the nbtstat -n for both computers when they are on the same LAN.


----------



## JimmyBlaze (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I rebooted both machines several times, and without any extra input from me on the issue it magically started to work.

Everything shows in View Workgroup Computes, and I can transfer files just fine. I have no idea what caused the problem machine to not show itself in there, because I didn't have any firewalls running and I made sure that the windows firewall was off (the first thing I always do when confronted with networking issues)

Thanks for all your help, it's nice to be able to transfer files without a flash drive again!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you wave a dead chicken over it too? That's usually the fix.


----------

